# 8 bubbles - 7up



## iggyworf (Mar 13, 2014)

[style="font-size: 11pt;"]Got this 8 bubble 7up last weekend. The red is worn off of it but the white is still pretty good. It seems like the red always wears off first of 7up bottles like this. Looking at the bottom, would that be from 1931? A number 1 to the right of the owens illinois mark? These aren't much more valuable than 7 bubbles of the same ilk are they? I've only came across 3 others on flee bay from 13 to 27$ but no takers.[/style][style="font-size: 11pt;"]Bonus is that its from my home state of Mi. Thanx for lookin![/style]


----------



## zecritr (Mar 13, 2014)

Cool,they are supposed to be rarer so .....i would rather have one of these than a 7 so


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 13, 2014)

iggy Because it has *Duraglas * on it, which was a glass hardening process introduced around 1940, the date is 1941. 9 <(I)> 1    w/*Duraglas * = Made in Streator, Illinois / By Owens-Illinois Glass Company / In 1941   Here's a link to everything you ever wanted to know about 7up bottles ... http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/blockhart_7upbottlers.pdf


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 13, 2014)

P.S. The transition from eight bubbles to seven bubbles generally began around 1938. So an eight-bubble bottle from 1941 is kind of a late bloomer.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 13, 2014)

Here's a picture of the earliest known *acl *7up bottle, dated 1935 (No bubbles). In 1936 they changed to the swimsuit-girl / eight-bubble label.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 13, 2014)

Correction / Clarification ... There was actually a swimsuit/eight-bubble label as early as 1935, but they were *amber *colored glass as seen in this example from San Diego, California. San Diego was the only city that produced the slim version, with the squat versions originating from various other cities and states.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 13, 2014)

Here's a chart for a reference regarding the amber bottles - plus a squat variation ... (Even though the chart indicates 1936 as the earliest, there have been some 1935s found since the chart was created)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 13, 2014)

Lastly ... Here's a lineup of early 7up bottles, a couple of which have the red paint missing but otherwise are in near-mint condition ...


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanx you guys. And thanx for all the good info Bob. My 7up collection has grown to over 70 bottles now.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 14, 2014)

Just for the record ... When the 7up chart was created it shows the latest date for the amber versions as being around 1939, which was the stubby style. Pictured here is a *1944* stubby which is the latest one I am aware of and is from Houston, Texas. This is the same bottle I posted a picture of earlier but this time accompanied with the base to show the 4 for 1944. Notice there is no Duraglas . If you are thinking it might be a 1934 and not a 1944, I have wondered the same thing but could never find confirmation of a 7up ACL bottle being produced that early.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 14, 2014)

P.S. Here's another Houston, Texas bottle but this one is dated 1942. What's weird is that the chart only shows one Houston acl, but that one is dated 1936. Cecil Munsey created the chart and I contacted him a few years ago about this 1942 bottle. He sent me a reply thanking me and said until I contacted him about the 1942 bottle that he was not aware of any 1940s amber ACLs. I never did get around to informing him about the 1944 bottle. I have also seen a 1943 example from Houston which leads me to believe the Houston acls were produced continuously between 1936 and 1944 and not just in 1936 as the chart indicates.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 14, 2014)

PS ~ PS Notice that the 1942 and 1944 Houston bottles both have eight bubbles. Talk about late bloomers!


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 14, 2014)

Good stuff Bob!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't necessarily collect 7up bottles but have been particularly interested in the one shown here ever since it was first presented by forum member wonkapete. I especially like it because of the 1935 date which placed it as one of the earliest 7up acls known. In conjunction with the bottle I found this picture of the accompanying sign that, because of the similarity of style and shape of the seven, leads me to believe that the bottle and the sign are directly related and from the same time period. Notice the sign has *nine *larger bubbles and about a jillion smaller ones.


----------



## zecritr (Mar 14, 2014)

i want the sign  lol


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 15, 2014)

Another interesting thing about wonkapete's 1935 7up bottle is that it was distributed by the Dr. Pepper Company of Atlanta, Georgia. As far as I know this aspect has never been fully researched and it would be interesting to know what the 1935 connection was between the two companies. Here's a picture of the base that shows Dr. Pepper and a barely visible 5 to the right of the Owens-Illinois mark ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 15, 2014)

iggyworf said:
			
		

> [style="font-size: 11pt;"]The red is worn off of it but the white is still pretty good. It seems like the red always wears off first of 7up bottles like this. [/style]



 iggy In response to your opening comments I wanted you to see this particular 7up bottle that is just the opposite. Notice the red is intact but the white is missing. I had this picture in my files and the only thing I recall is that I titled it as being from Fairmont, West Virginia and dated 1946. Other than that I do not remember what the explanation was regarding the missing white paint.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 15, 2014)

iggy In case you aren't familiar with them I thought you might like to see these patent documents as well ... [ Images courtesy of forum member Morbious_fod ]


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 15, 2014)

Thats cool stuff. I like finding out the history. I also have a Howdy bottle from 1965.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Mar 15, 2014)

Saw this bottle, linked to in the Getting rid of my collection thread.This mis-registered label is from the 60s, long after 8 bubbles, but it strikes me odd that there is white paint under the supposed red areas well beyond the bubbles, which is all that would be exposed. It makes me wonder if the white material has a better "bite" that protects the red longer.I'd like to know if SPBob's all red label has any ghost trace of white color, like most all bottles  missing red show, or if it never was applied...


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 16, 2014)

I made a deal with 23baseball to get that misprint bottle from him. (thanx 23baseball) I have a 12 oz one very similar to that one. It looks like the red is applied after the white. Thought it would cool to have this one. On the one I have the red is shifted to the right.  That is a killer sign.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 16, 2014)

MCglass said:
			
		

> I'd like to know if SPBob's all red label has any ghost trace of white color, like most all bottles  missing red show, or if it never was applied...



MCglass I don't own the all red bottle and not sure where I got the picture - possibly from the Internet or here on the forum. When I do a zoom on it I cannot see any traces of white but suspect there probably was originally. All I know about it is that I titled it as being from Fairmont, West Virginia. Here's your bottle alongside a similar one to compare the acl placement ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 16, 2014)

Talk about messed up error bottles, check out this one from Indianapolis, Indiana. As you can see, the white was obviously applied first. ( I don't own this one, either ).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 16, 2014)

P.S. MCglass I just noticed on your error bottle that the trademark symbol (R inside-a-circle) is white on top of the red, but on the Indianapolis error bottle I posted the mark appears to be cut-out so as to allow the white to show through. I wonder what that's all about?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 16, 2014)

Duh!  [:-] After clicking back-and-forth between the two bottles I just realized that your trademark is cut-out and appears white because it is on top of the white background.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 16, 2014)

It would be interesting to know when it first occurred and how often that the red is applied on top of the white. Most of my 7up bottles are currently packed away, but the 1938 example I have on my desk is definitely two separate applications and not red on top of white. I'd like to suggest that other members check some of their bottles and see what they come up with. Use a flashlight if necessary to see through the glass to the backside of the acl application.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Mar 16, 2014)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> It would be interesting to know when it first occurred and how often that the red is applied on top of the white.


It seems that when they changed front labels away from the Swimsuit Girl, 1953 according to Bill Lockhart, they also began to lay the red part of the label over a white base.If not mainly because white baked onto the glass better, it could also have been to eliminate any slight register shift that often showed up in the bubbles on the Swimsuit Girl labels. I have a modern commemorative Swimsuit girl bottle and there is no white under the red on it either -These are not my bottles BTW.


----------



## The Trainwrecks (Mar 16, 2014)

Maybe you guys can answer this- i have a 7 up bottle embossed at neck and the bottom with 7 up logo- no location- all that remains of an acl is the ghosting which shows it is the 8 bubble- i have yet to see another just like this- it is green- the finish has a G- I on one side and 37 on the other- i could ask a million questions about this but will start with this 1st- I'll post pics if needed


----------



## Eric (Mar 16, 2014)

In most screening jobs the light color is laid down first... the darker colors cover the lighter colors easier... if red would be put down first the white may look pink if not thick enough. Wow unbelievable that that bottle made it to market. there usually is a grove in the heel of a ACL bottle that they use to keep bottle from turning when being printed on.. Obviously that bottle slipped. rare find there.


----------



## Eric (Mar 16, 2014)

On these older 8 bubbles and some older 7 bubbles the red doesn't touch the white  so no need for theextra white box under print but on the example of the one that slipped, the red box touches/framed inwhite with white bubbles so they needed the white under print box so if there was a slight slip therewouldn't be gaps but as you can see... when the bottle slips off the pin you get a problem.


----------



## robin wells (Apr 12, 2017)

How is it possible to lose the red paint yet still remain in near mint condition? is there a possibility that the red was just not applied? I have one of these pure white one's as well.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome to this site. Check out this post on that very question. It might give you some good ideas.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/sho...RATIONING-FACT-or-FICTION&p=696361#post696361


----------



## robin wells (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks Iggy


----------



## JohnRich (Apr 16, 2017)




----------

